# Interessanter IBM Artikel zur Verwaltung von Bibliotheken mit Ivy



## Thomas Darimont (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-ap05068/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------

